# So wäre die Weihnachtsgeschichte heute....



## Mondenkynd (14. Dezember 2007)

Was, wenn Weihnachten nicht vor 2006 Jahren ,
sondern heute stattgefunden hätte ... ?

*Säugling in Stall gefunden - Polizei und Jugendamt ermitteln*

Schreiner aus Nazareth und unmündige Mutter vorläufig festgenommen

BETHLEHEM, JUDÄA -
In den frühen Morgenstunden wurden die Behörden von einem besorgten Bürger alarmiert. Er hatte eine junge Familie entdeckt, die in einem Stall haust.
Bei Ankunft fanden die Beamten des Sozialdienstes, die durch Polizeibeamte unterstützt wurden, einen Säugling, der von seiner erst 14-jährigen Mutter, einer gewissen Maria H. aus Nazareth, in Stoffstreifen gewickelt in eine Futterkrippe gelegt worden war.

Bei der Festnahme von Mutter und Kind versuchte ein Mann, der später als Joseph H., ebenfalls aus Nazareth identifiziert wurde, die Sozialarbeiter abzuhalten.
Joseph, unterstützt von anwesenden Hirten, sowie drei unidentifizierten Ausländern, wollte die Mitnahme des Kindes unterbinden, wurde aber von der Polizei daran gehindert.

Festgenommen wurden auch die drei Ausländer, die sich als "weise Männer"
eines östlichen Landes bezeichneten. Sowohl das Innenministerium als auch der Zoll sind auf der Suche nach Hinweisen über die Herkunft dieser drei Männer, die sich anscheinend illegal im Land aufhalten. Ein Sprecher der Polizei teilte mit, dass sie keinerlei Identifikation bei sich trugen, aber in Besitz von Gold, sowie einigen möglicherweise verbotenen Substanzen waren. Sie widersetzten sich der Festnahme und behaupteten, Gott habe ihn angetragen, sofort nach Hause zu gehen und jeden Kontakt mit offiziellen Stellen zu vermeiden. Die mitgeführten Chemikalien wurden zur weiteren Untersuchung in das Kriminallabor geschickt.

Der Aufenthaltsort des Säuglings wird bis auf weiteres nicht bekanntgegeben. Eine schnelle Klärung des ganzen Falls scheint sehr zweifelhaft. Auf Rückfragen teilte eine Mitarbeiterin des Sozialamts mit: "Der Vater ist mittleren Alters und die Mutter ist definitiv noch nicht volljährig. Wir prüfen gerade mit den Behörden in Nazareth, in welcher Beziehung die beiden zueinander stehen."

Maria ist im Kreiskrankenhaus in Bethlehem zu medizinischen und psychiatrischen Untersuchungen. Sie kann mit einer Anklage wegen Fahrlässigkeit rechnen.
Ihr geistiger Zustand wird deshalb näher unter die Lupe genommen, weil sie behauptet, sie wäre noch Jungfrau und der Säugling stamme von Gott.


In einer offiziellen Mitteilung des Leiters der Psychiatrie steht:
"Mir steht nicht zu, den Leuten zu sagen, was sie glauben sollen, aber wenn dieser Glaube dazu führt, dass - wie in diesem Fall - ein Neugeborenes gefährdet wird, muss man diese Leute als gefährlich einstufen. Die Tatsache, dass Drogen, die vermutlich von den anwesenden Ausländern verteilt wurden, vor Ort waren, trägt nicht dazu bei, Vertrauen zu erwecken. Ich bin mir jedoch sicher, dass alle Beteiligten mit der nötigen Behandlung in ein paar Jahren wieder normale Mitglieder unserer Gesellschaft werden können."

Zu guter Letzt erreicht uns noch diese Info. Die anwesenden Hirten behaupteten steif und fest, dass ein großer Mann in einem weißen Nachthemd mit Flügeln (!) auf dem Rücken ihnen befohlen hätte den Stall aufzusuchen und das Neugeborene zu seinem Geburtstag hoch leben zu lassen. Dazu meinte ein Sprecher der Drogenfahndung: "Das ist so ziemlich die dümmste Ausrede eines vollgekifften Junkies, die ich je gehört habe."


----------

